# A better pic of my halfmoon male



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

Does he look like he may have some crowntail mixed with the halfmoon? I don't know much about bettas, but he looks like he has points in his tail?


----------



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

BTW my children named him Liberty :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!! I like the name!


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking at his dorsal and anal fins, I'd say there could well have been some crowntail mixed in his bloodline somewhere in there, although it was probably not one of his parents... maybe a grandparent. We refer to these as combtails, as the actual definition of a crowntail (if we want to get fussy about breed standards) states that the crowntail should have fin webbing reduced down so that 2/3 to 1/2 of the fin ray is exposed. A combtail is any betta with less than 1/2 of the fin ray exposed.
He is quite gorgeous though, regardless of what he's classified as.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

GORGEOUS! Im SOOOO jealous


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Me too!!


----------



## Jai ullu (Apr 6, 2009)

That is maybe the PRETTIEST betta ive ever seen. I have studied bettas for 4 years(not a long time) and currently own 21 betta (im aiming for 25). But NONE of my fish are as gorgeous as that. And I agree with Nataku, that he has some halfmoon in his blood. It must be from a femine betta because the crownail is still dominant.


----------

